# Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??



## Pit der Barsch (14. November 2006)

Hallo erstmal|wavey: 
Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und mein Kolege ist mal wieder Blank. :c Er will mir seine Penn(Prion) Inline Rute verkaufen.Nagelneu ck.1 Jahr alt. Ich glaube Neupreis um die 150 Euro.Er will dafür einen Huni haben.
Wer hat erfahrungen mit einer Inlinerute gemacht,und wie verhält sich so eine Rute im Drill.
Bin echt für jede antwort dankbar !!!

GRUß  PIT|wavey:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. November 2006)

Hallo erstmal|wavey: 
Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und mein Kolege ist mal wieder Blank. :c Er will mir seine Penn(Prion) Inline Rute verkaufen.Nagelneu ck.1 Jahr alt. Ich glaube Neupreis um die 150 Euro.Er will dafür einen Huni haben.
Wer hat erfahrungen mit einer Inlinerute gemacht,und wie verhält sich so eine Rute im Drill.
Bin echt für jede antwort dankbar !!!

GRUß PIT|wavey:


----------



## muchti (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

*habe die penn prion noch nicht gefischt, habe aber die daiwa b30i...das ist auch ne inline rute...möchte sie nie wieder missen...wunderschöne rute mit supersensibler spitze...kann man zum trollingfischen nehmen bishin zum mittelschweren naturköderfischen...habe schon mit knapp 1000gr diese rute gefischt und rückrat ist auf jeden fall genug da...dazu ist sie noch sehr leicht...

ihren preis (damals 280eur) ist sie auf jeden fall wert wobei i sie kürzlich bei ebay auch schon für 130eur gesehen habe...

gruss marco
*


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo Pit,

 ich fische eine Daiwa Interline Sealine Z,20-50 Lbs.
 Eine Traumrute.:l 
 Die Prion ist nicht so mein Ding,aber Ansichtssache.


 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## tidecutter (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> ich fische eine Daiwa Interline Sealine Z,20-50 Lbs.
> j.Breithardt |wavey:





jepp, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!#6 die ist absolut spitze!


----------



## assi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

hy!
hab zwar keine prion, habe aber jetzt in norwegen am romsdalfjord mit ner inliner rute gefischt. das war klasse.
keine tüddel mehr, einfach super fischen. werde mir fürs nächste jahr norway noch ne neue inliner zulegen.
gruß assi
aales wird gut


----------



## Dornhai (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

hallo pit die prion ist ne supper angel hat aber leider auch einen hacken für die angegebene lbs klasse ist sie zu weich ( man sollte immer eine nummer höher kaufen als man braucht ) sonst ein schönes angeln 
schönen gruß von dornhai


----------



## anmati (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

hallo pit ,
die ruten sind erste sahne. habe in meiner vieljährigen norwegen leidenschaft viele ruten gekauft getestet und auch wieder verkauft , von der penn prion habe ich seit 2 jahren 3 stück in versch. längen und gewichtsklassen und neben der sportex sind das die 4 ruten die ich niemals mehr verkaufen werde. super geiles handling , bei super aktion . als schulnote würde ich nach meiner erfahrung die glatte 1 vergeben.#6 
gruß anmati


----------



## Hendreich (14. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Penn Prion Inliner 30/50/80lbs Ger..... 109€


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Danke für die Antworten !!
Eine Frage noch !!
Wie sind Inline Ruten von innen aufgebaut ???
Spezialbeschicht ?? Oder wie ??
#: #:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Die Ruten sind je nach Fabrikat unterschiedlich aufgebaut.
 Die Daiwa`s haben meines Wissens eine enge Sic-Spirale
 innen.Keine Ahnung was die z.B. Prions innen haben.
 Muss aber gravierende Unterschiede geben,da manche
 Ruten beim Schnur einholen deutlich lauter sind als andere.
 Die Daiwa ist extrem leise.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Ich hab mich im Netz mal umgesehen.
Die Daiwa konnte sich wohl nicht durchsetzten in Deutschland.
Schade eigendlich,da ich nur positive Berichte gelesen habe.
Scheint wohl nur noch von Penn vertieben zu werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Inliner gibts auch von Shimano.Schau mal bei HAV.


Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## Ossipeter (15. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

@ Bit der Barsch
du solltest, bevor du sowas behauptest, mal die Suchfunktion über die Daiwa Inliner benutzen. Ebenso gern über Google oder eine andere Suchmaschine. Dann hast du wenigstens fundierte Gründe, wer und warum er eine Daiwa als Inliner bevorzugt und warum diese sogar eine Neuauflage der 20-50 lbs 30 Bzi herausgebracht haben.  Ich sag nur Sigspirale, Belastbarkeit, Sensibilität der Spitze bei Naturköderangeln, Gewicht etc.


----------



## Dorschi (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

also ich hab sie in 30 und 50 lbs und werd sie nicht wieder hergeben.
Sind zwar recht weich in der Spitze, aber die gesamte Aktion ist erste Sahne.

kein klappernder Endrollerring, keine Schnur mehr, die sich um die Ringe heddert.
Einfach nur geil


----------



## IngoS (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo
Ich habe mir auch gerade eine Daiwa Interline 
Sealine Z20-50Lbs gekauft und mir im Vorfeld natürlich reichlich Infos 
eingeholt. Ich hatte bestimmt 10 verschiedene Inliner-Ruten
in der Hand. Bei manchen dachte ich es wären Besenstiele. 
Der absolute Renner für mich und sicher auch
eine Menge anderer sind "Die Weißen" von Daiwa.
Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Nabend Ossipeter.
Ich hab eigendlich nix behauptet das Daiwa schlecht sein soll,ich hab eher das geschrieben was ich gelesen hab.


----------



## tidecutter (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich hab mich im Netz mal umgesehen.
> Die Daiwa konnte sich wohl nicht durchsetzten in Deutschland.
> Schade eigendlich,da ich nur positive Berichte gelesen habe.
> Scheint wohl nur noch von Penn vertieben zu werden.



nee ganz sicher nicht. da mußt du nochmal richtig suchen!|kopfkrat


----------



## Pit der Barsch (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo Ingo.
Wo hast du die Rute gekauft ?
Was kostet das gute Stück ??|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (16. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Schau mal bei Suchmaschine Go..le unter DAIWA INTERLINE SEALINE-Z B30i 
da gibts u.a. einen Baerliner-Shop, der bietet die *originale* für 199,99 EURonen an, oder hier: http://www.fishermans-partner-neumarkt.de/hp14436/Daiwa-SL-ZB-Interline-Norway-Boat-04-11811.htm


----------



## IngoS (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo.
> Wo hast du die Rute gekauft ?
> Was kostet das gute Stück ??|wavey:


 
Ich habe meine von Pete ( 2 Jahre alt- zum Sonderpreis ).
Habe die Ruten aber auch in mehreren Läden gesehen.
Die Preise lagen bei 189,- - 280,-€.
Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## Jetblack (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

@ossipeter,

"Ich sag nur Sigspirale" .. ich hab in Madgeburg jemanden getroffen, der eine der "weissen" Daiwas mal von innen gesehen hat. Er meinte nur: "Von SIC Spirale keine Spur, die sind innen glatt". Das ist eigentlich das, was ich immer schon vermutet habe, weil SIC sehr spröde ist, und aus meiner Sicht die Verweindung nicht überleben würde.

Hat denn niemand die Möglichkeit, den Blank mal zu röntgen (Zahnarzt) ??

...aber egal, wie die jetzt wirklich innen aufgebaut sind - es funktioniert, ist stabil und inliner sind einfach traumhaft!

Egal wie die


----------



## uer (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

#h morjens nick, 

die - DAIWA INTERLINE SEALINE-Z B30i - hat 100% keine spirale sondern ne hülsenführung, 





> Das ist eigentlich das, was ich immer schon vermutet habe, weil SIC sehr spröde ist, und aus meiner Sicht die Verweindung nicht überleben würde.


 es geht mit ner spirale nur ist das ein reiner kostenfaktor, 

infos kommen von daiwa selber, 
da ich mal nen kunden hatte der wissen wollte was für ne innenführung die rute hat die bei mir steht, 

#h 

ps: es gab wohl mal ne daiwa mit spiralführung,


----------



## Ossipeter (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo Nick,
bei meiner einen schaut es aus wie ein gezogenener Gewehrlauf = spiralförmig, deswegen mein Hinweis. Kann natürlich nur bei einer der Erstmodelle so sein.


----------



## Pete (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

die weiße hatte eigentlich nie einen gezogenen lauf ... das haben wir hier bestimmt schon dreimal durchgesprochen...aber es kommen ja ständig neue hinzu und die frage ist immer wieder berechtigt...nur die daiwas aus der interline z serie sollten die durchgehende spirale aufweisen (schwarze bzw. schwarzbraune rutenfarbe) ...das sind die teile, die der meeresangler schwerin und ich sehr schätzen:l 

ps: ingo, deine silberscheibe geht heute auf reisen...


----------



## IngoS (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

ps: ingo, deine silberscheibe geht heute auf reisen...[/quote]

Danke Pete
Ich bin begeistert. Immer wieder schön, wenn unter Naffen
alles unkompliziert und reibungslos läuft.
Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## Jetblack (17. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

offtopic!

@IngoS 





> Immer wieder schön, wenn unter Naffen


.

DER war echt gut   Schoen ist es immer, wenn man sich auf jemanden verlassen kann - und zwar unabhängig vom Board der Wahl. In erster Linie sind wir Angler! ... und erst sehr viel später "Boarder". Das sollten wir nicht vergessen.   

Jetblack


----------



## Gunti2005 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Die Ruten sind je nach Fabrikat unterschiedlich aufgebaut. ... Keine Ahnung was die z.B. Prions innen haben. Muss aber gravierende Unterschiede geben,da manche Ruten beim Schnur einholen deutlich lauter sind als andere. ...



Guten Morgen ...

Kann noch jemand die Lautstärke bestätigen ? Kann das auch an der verwendeten Schnur (geflochten, rundgeflochten, beschichtet) liegen ?

Grüße


----------



## Kunze (18. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo!



			
				Gunti2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann noch jemand die Lautstärke bestätigen



Genau deshalb hab ich mich von den Penn Inlinern getrennt.

Das Geräusch mag ich nicht...

Hab da kein gutes Gefühl.

Ist natürlich nur meine pers. Meinung. #h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Ich hab die Rute bekommen für 70 Euro|wavey:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> ich fische eine Daiwa Interline Sealine Z,20-50 Lbs.
> Eine Traumrute.:l
> ...


 
Kann dir da nur zustimmen....
DAS ist eine traumrute und kommt auf jeden fall mit nach island!!!


----------



## Hendreich (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo
Ist 199€ ein guter Preis für die Daiwa, oder gibts die irgendwo billiger.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## IngoS (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist 199€ ein guter Preis für die Daiwa, oder gibts die irgendwo billiger.
> Gruß Steffen


 
Hallo Steffen bei As..ri gibt es momentan die Ruten für 179,95€.
Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## Hendreich (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo IngoS
Schau ich gleich mal rein.
Gruß Steffen#6


----------



## Ossipeter (26. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Der Tipp ist heiß!


----------



## langerLulatsch (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo Zusammen, 

muß mich doch auch mal kurz einmischen, da ich aufgrund des Threads hier nun auch mit dme Gedanken spiele mir ne Daiwa Interline zuzulegen.
Mag ein wenig naiv klingen, aber gibt es bei dne Innenführungen keine Probs mit den doch relativ dünnen, geflochtenen Sschnüren? Also so in der Form, dass die mit der Zeit den Blank von innen "aufschneiden"?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hendreich (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Donnerstag oder Freitag kommt meine Daiwa. Bin schon mal gespannt wie sich die Rute anfühlt. Und dann werd ich mich mal zum Vollidioten machen, und mit dem Teil auf unseren Baggersee gehen. Der ist sechzig Meter Tief, und ne Runde probepilken. Hoffentlich sieht mich keiner.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> muß mich doch auch mal kurz einmischen, da ich aufgrund des Threads hier nun auch mit dme Gedanken spiele mir ne Daiwa Interline zuzulegen.
> Mag ein wenig naiv klingen, aber gibt es bei dne Innenführungen keine Probs mit den doch relativ dünnen, geflochtenen Sschnüren? Also so in der Form, dass die mit der Zeit den Blank von innen "aufschneiden"?
> ...


 
Also bis jetzt habe ich sowas weder erlebt noch gehört...
und du wirst dich wundern was du für nen "geilen draht" zum fisch hast...

geiles teil, gerade die daiwa interliner 10-50 lbs (und das sind echt 50lbs, damit wurden schon thune über 50 kg verhaftet!!!)

grüße

mirco


----------



## Ossipeter (27. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Ich hatte im September 2005 einmal 5 Seelachse mit 65 pfd. dran, weil ich eigentlich nur wissen wollte wo es Fisch gibt! Kein Problem für die Rute. Auch ein 26 und 20 pfder Dorsch auf einmal ließen sich ohne Schwierigkeiten hochpumpen. Vorteil ist, dass die Daiwa in der Spitze nachgeben kann bis zu einem gewissen Aufladungsstadium und dann kommt der Druck nach oben, und da kannst du dann sogar die Welle ausnutzen, wenn du die Rute nur auf Spannung hältst. Der Fisch kommt und es schlitzen weniger aus als bei einer harten 50 lbs-Rute. Die Innenführung der Rute hat keine Probleme mit eng geflochtenen Schnüren. Billige grobe Schnüre hörst du und spürst du, aber dien Widerstand hast du bei jeder Rute ebenso. Musst halt eine etwas bessere Geflochtene kaufen. Damit bist du sowieso besser dran.


----------



## Pankehecht (29. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Ich empfehle Dir die Inliner von Shimano. Die heißen Beastmaster und sind top!! Wie oben schon geschrieben. Bei

http://www.hav-shop.de/index.php?cPath=83_146_314&osCsid=debb0bf7482445b44d1b7102deea6009

gut und günstig!


----------



## Hendreich (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

|laola: |laola: 
Der Trops ist schon Gelutscht. Heute kommt die Daiwa und fettich. Auserdem Pankehecht, hast du mal auf das Wurfgewicht bei den Shimanos geschaut. Ich will nicht sagen das die bei einem großen Fisch abbrechen, aber du brauchst Stunden um einen auszudrillen.
Gruß Steffen
#v #v #v #v #v #v


----------



## Pete (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

steffen, schau dir noch mal in ruhe das heilbutt-video an...matze fuhrmanns butts sind beide mit der beastmaster innerguide gefangen, der große butt hatte immerhin rund 100 pfund fanggewicht...nu sag du noch, die machts nicht


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

@Hendreich - Jupp ....Und Matze hatte nicht mal die 250er Version der Beastmaster im Einsatz 

Dennoch ist richtig, dass die 250er ab ca. 300 gr Pilkergewicht nur noch eingeschränkt Spass macht.

Aber "Dampf" haben diese Ruten deutlich mehr, als man ihnen erstmal zutraut.


----------



## Hendreich (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die Ruten das nicht schaffen. Ich glaube nur das gerade im ersten Teil des Drills du keine Chance hast dagegen zu halten. Der Fisch kann in diesem Moment unsinnig viel Schnur abziehen, die man dann ewig lang und mühsam wieder einziehen muß.Auserdem möchte ich der Rute nicht Ködergewichte von 500 bis 750g antun. Die ist einfach zu weich.Den Film habe ich gesehen und weiß das die Ruten nicht schlecht sind.Ich habe es aber lieber etwas stabiler mit mehr Kraftreserven.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Sind denn inliner-Ruten auch universell einzusetzen z.B. zum Schleppen auf Dorsch oder im Süsswasser auf Hecht mit schweren Wobblern oder Kunstköder mit großem Gewicht (Gufis, Blinker)?
Ist die Spitze dazu zu sensibel, die Aktion geeignet? #c


----------



## Jetblack (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

@Toni prinzipiell sind die durchaus auch für andere Angelarten tauglich - es werden ja auch eine Vielzahl von Modellen angeboten. Ich hab auch schon leichte Inliner zum Spinfischen gesehen. Die meisten Modelle sind aber für die Bootsangelei ausgelegt. Die leichteren Modelle kann man durchaus zum Schleppen verwenden.
Werfen kann man mit denen natürlich auch, allerdings leidet nach meiner Erfahrung die Wurfweite etwas - das macht sich besonders bei Stationärrollen bemerkbar, da die spiralig ablaufende Schnur sehr schnell in den engen Einlaß der Rute "gezwängt" werden muß. 

Die Sensibilität der Spitze und die Gesamtaktion sind auch nicht wirklich per Se Inliner gebunden - auch hier gibt es diverse unterschiedliche Ausführungen. Richtig ist aber, dass das Angebot an Inlinern deutlich (!) geringer ist, als das konventioneller Ruten. Die Suche nach einem Modell, dass einem 100% in allen Belangen zusagt, wird dadurch erschwert.


----------



## Pankehecht (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Nach meiner Meinung sind die Ruten dafür wie geschaffen. Die Spitzenaktion ist, je nach Wurfgewicht, sensibel genug. Die gesamte Aktion ist stark und wirklich ideal für die von Dir angesprochenen Angelmethoden. 
Ich nutze meine beiden Beastmaster auf der deutschen Ostsee zum Schleppen / Angeln in der Drift auf Dorsch. Des Weiteren auf Rügen rund ums Thema Hecht.  Ich besitze diese beiden Ruten (das Vorgängermodell) 
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...d=824&osCsid=c9e57d38f4caa3021b8c725eea6a8abf und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
Die Vorteile, was den Transport und die Handhabung der Ruten an Bord angeht, liegen auf der Hand.


----------



## Hendreich (30. November 2006)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

So, die Daiwa is da. Un nu noch ne Avet für das gute Stück und dann ist alles perfect.  
Achso, hat noch jemand Geld?;+ 

Gruß Steffen#h #h #h


----------



## Fishaholic (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo! Hab da noch ne Frage über die Penn Inline 20LBS. (Ich hab noch null Norge Erfahrung) Ist die zu schwach? Man hört ja öfters, dass die schwächer ausfallen als vergleichbare Modelle. (Ich hab eine gebrauchte angeboten bekommen)


----------



## vaaberg (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Hendreich schrieb:


> So, die Daiwa is da. Un nu noch ne Avet für das gute Stück und dann ist alles perfect.
> Achso, hat noch jemand Geld?;+
> 
> Gruß Steffen#h #h #h




Steffen was suchst Du überhaupt hier rum. Wenn´s um´s Tacklezeug geht sind wir doch alle Sozialhilfe.... usw

Jaaaa,   Geeeeld  immer nöötig - her damit. Und die Fiskestange gleich mit. Gratuliere, aber meinst Du nicht eine schöne Penn tut´s nicht ? :q :q


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab da noch ne Frage über die Penn Inline 20LBS. (Ich hab noch null Norge Erfahrung) Ist die zu schwach? Man hört ja öfters, dass die schwächer ausfallen als vergleichbare Modelle. (Ich hab eine gebrauchte angeboten bekommen)



Zum Makrelenangeln oder auf Köhler kannst du die Rute nehmen, aber für das mittlere Pilken oder Naturköderangeln ab 300 gr. aufwärts, da ist sie zu schwach. Zum Schleppen auf Dorsch in der Ostsee geht sie auch.


----------



## Fishaholic (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

@vaaberg: hab mich grad gwundert, was du mich anmachst... heisse nämlich auch Steffen... dachte bloß HÄ??  @Ossipeter: Ok, dann ist sie wohl für das was ich eigentlich dachte, also Naturköderangeln und evtl (je nachdem wo es mich hin verschlägt) auf Heilbutt (a la F&F DVD ) zu schwach. Ich überleg es mir trotzdem mit der Rute (bin ja doch öfters an der Ostsee als in Norge. Das Angebot von ca 65€ für so ne Rute (gebraucht) ist glaub ich kaum zu schlagen.  MFG Steffen


----------



## Gunti2005 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab da noch ne Frage über die Penn Inline 20LBS. (Ich hab noch null Norge Erfahrung) Ist die zu schwach? Man hört ja öfters, dass die schwächer ausfallen als vergleichbare Modelle. (Ich hab eine gebrauchte angeboten bekommen)



Sofern es im gleichen Preissegment bleiben sollte.... Die Domäne hat ne 50lbs Inliner für 80 Euro (Deep Sea Agressive). Wurde glaub ich schonmal hier erwähnt, nur noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Deep Sea (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Hallo! Hab da noch ne Frage über die Penn Inline 20LBS. (Ich hab noch null Norge Erfahrung) Ist die zu schwach? Man hört ja öfters, dass die schwächer ausfallen als vergleichbare Modelle. (Ich hab eine gebrauchte angeboten bekommen)



Ich fische seit 2 Jahren mit der Penn Prion Inline 20 lbs und Penn International 975 LD auf Großköhler und bin sehr zufrieden.#6


----------



## Fishaholic (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Na dass klingt doch ganz gut!  Gab es bei Euch Probleme mit dem Salz, das sich evtl in der Rute Sammelt, oder mit Algen, die durch die Schnur ja auch ins innere der Rute kommen? Irgendwelche Verstopfungen oder so?  MKG Steffen


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo Steffen,
bis jetzt noch kein einziges Mal in 8 Jahren. Komm doch zum Boarditreffen am 26.01.07  nach Schweinau, dann bring ich drei Daiwa Inliner zum Begriffeln mit.


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/wave.gif #h   Schweinau bei Nürnberg?  Klingt ja gar nicht mal uninteressant ;-) http://www.anglerboard.de/board/images/smilies/vick.gif :vik:


----------



## Hendreich (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Hallo:vik: 
Ich werd die ganze Sache jetzt mal selber testen. Ich hab mir die Daiwa schon vor einiger Zeit zugelegt, und kurz vor Neujahr noch eine Penn 30 lbs von Ge.....ger. Die hat im letzten Jahr 109 € gekostet und in diesem Jahr komischerweiße 129 €. Hatte erst die 50 lbs, die war mir aber zu steif, und sie dann gleich noch umgetauscht.
Gruß Steffen|rolleyes


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Mein Namensvetter machts genau richtig!  Grüße Steffen


----------



## Dorschi (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @ossipeter,
> 
> "Ich sag nur Sigspirale" .. ich hab in Madgeburg jemanden getroffen, der eine der "weissen" Daiwas mal von innen gesehen hat. Er meinte nur: "Von SIC Spirale keine Spur, die sind innen glatt". Das ist eigentlich das, was ich immer schon vermutet habe, weil SIC sehr spröde ist, und aus meiner Sicht die Verweindung nicht überleben würde.
> 
> ...



So die Herren! Eigentlich wollte ich in diesem Forum ja nix mehr posten (steht auf´m andern Blatt), aber das hat mich wirklich selbst interessiert.

Habe mal mein Röntgengerät strapaziert.

Oben zu sehen Penn prion inline 30 lbs geringste KV- zahl, die mein Gerät macht

Unten
Daiwa sealine x interline 50- 80 lbs


http://img182.*ih.us/img182/4127/labitzkefrank173au.jpg

Nix mit sic Spirale in beiden Fällen! 

Man sieht nur die Spitzenringe .
Auch im Schnureingang´sbereich gleiches Bild! Nur Carbon


----------



## Fishaholic (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

#rDa hat doch mal einer Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> #rDa hat doch mal einer Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!



Hallo Steffen, morgen gucken wir in die Röhre/n:vik:


----------



## Fishaholic (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

noch fünf Stunden....

Ich hab im Keller noch n paar Inliner gefunden, sogar von Shimano. Kann mir aber beim Besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie man mit denen nen Fisch fangen soll? Haben sogar Abec 5 Kugellager!|kopfkrat


Grüße Steffen|muahah:|jump:


----------



## Hendreich (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

Also mit der Prion Inliner hab ich schon das erste Problem. Der Einfädeldraht passt nicht in die Rute. Zuerst hatte ich die 50 lbs. Da hat der schon nicht gepasst, aber ich dachte das kann ja vieleicht mal vorkommen. Jetzt war mir die Rute etwas zu steif zum Pilken, da hab ich sie bei Ge......inger umgetauscht in die 30 lbs Version. Und da ist das gleiche. Für das Geld dürfte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren. Beim Schnuraufspulen macht sie ein merkwürdiges geräusch. Ist vieleicht aber normal. Bin mal gespannt was jetzt beim Angeln noch kommt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fishaholic (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was taugen Inline Ruten ?? Wer hat erfahrung damit gemacht ??*

#6Gestern hatte ich Ossiperters Inliner Arsenal (alles Daiwa) in den Fingern. Federleicht und einfach traumhaft. Er hat ein solches Vertrauen in seine Ruten, dass er sich mit seinem ganzen Gewicht rangehängt hat (da hatte ich ganz schön zu ziehen).
Also wenn ich was vernünftiges für Norge will, wirds auf jeden Fall ne Inliner!!! >> Danke Peter #h<<

Das mit dem Einfädeldraht sollte allerdings wirklich nicht passieren, aber wenn sonst alles passt, nimm doch Hard Mono oder ne Gitarrensaite, dicke Mono etc...#c

Grüße Steffen


----------

